# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Р/у модели

## Lupus Sapiens

Мне вот тут подумалось: а отчего данный раздел ограничен статическими моделями? Никто из форумчан не увлекается чем-то иным, к примеру, радиоуправляемыми, или такова политика сайта?

----------


## Kasatka

=) ну почему же? =) в этом разделе можно спокойно обсуждать любые виды моделизма =) 

сам не увлекаюсь.. но хотелось бы.

----------


## Oleg

и сам заболел весной, и других моделистов сманиваю :)
просто есть спецресурсы для тех, кто не просто строит, а строит, после чего построенное в землю вгоняет

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> и сам заболел весной, и других моделистов сманиваю :)
> просто есть спецресурсы для тех, кто не просто строит, а строит, после чего построенное в землю вгоняет


Дык оно понятно :). Но в землю что только не вгоняют - по большей части это к ВВС СССР/России никакого отношения не имеет... да и ресурсов, посвещённых статическим моделям, тоже полно. А вот объединить два направления под "шапкой" airforce.ru, возможно, было бы нелохо? 
У меня "болезнь" примерно той же давности, что и вас :), и вот я после постройки двух совершенно абстрактных аппаратов решил взяться за Як-1)). Если у кого-то есть проекты, законченные или в разработке, по р/у моделям именно наших боевых ЛА - давайте, что ли, в этой ветке опытом обмениваться?

----------


## Oleg

як3
http://forum.rcdesign.ru/index.php?showtopic=14296

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Определенное время я удачно совмещал оба увлечения - причем одно другому вовсе не мешает. Наоборот - адреналин от "живых" полетов подкрепляется, так сказать, зрительным восприятием и приятной моторикой управления - т. к. от реальной ручки отлучен уде лет пять (хоть и подлетываю на Як-52). Конечно, это не настоящее все. но - огромное удовольствие. Тем более сейчас много чего уже есть в практически готовом виде, да и топлива и вони нет - есть прилично летающие электролеты - смотрите на www.hobby-lobby.com. Особенно если есть лишние 400-800 баксов (смотря на какой плейн замахнетесь). А то что в землю - охоту отбивает и деньги убивает - так я делал и Мессер 109й и МиГ-29 используя сосновые рейки, пенопласт и минимум бальзы. Не жалко было. И еще дружен с аэродинамикой и теорией полета. А есть деньги - и этого не надо - потренировался на компе на симуляторе- купил самолетину и тю флай!
Но вот стоит ли совмещать - не вполне разделяю мысль. В RC много специфики, но как тема для обсуждения и именно - копий, интересные фото и мысли можно было бы посмотреть и здесь.

----------


## Oleg

как говорят есть строители (кому больше нравится строить модели) а есть летчики (кому на них летать)
первые много времени тратят на постройку и по этой причине чуть хуже летают, чем вторые, от этого у первых еще больше уходит времени на стройку (починку) ну и так далее :)

про землю я упомянул только потому, что от судьбы не уйдешь и любой самолет если на нем летать когда нибудь встретиться с землей не так как хотелосьбы - это касается и стендовых, просто вероятность намного меньше, от этого срок больше :)

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Согласен - баланс желателен, чтобы не зацикливаться ни на строительстве, ни на полетах на чем попадя. Копии в воздухе - стоящая тема. А выбирать для постройки, после абстракций, Як, да еще если модель будет размахом до 1,2 м - не советую. В силу разных чисел Рейндольса на маленьком самолетике по отношению к оригиналу он получится очень вертлявым и статически неустойчивым. А жаль, я тоже хотел в свое время Як-3...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Согласен - баланс желателен, чтобы не зацикливаться ни на строительстве, ни на полетах на чем попадя. Копии в воздухе - стоящая тема. А выбирать для постройки, после абстракций, Як, да еще если модель будет размахом до 1,2 м - не советую. В силу разных чисел Рейндольса на маленьком самолетике по отношению к оригиналу он получится очень вертлявым и статически неустойчивым. А жаль, я тоже хотел в свое время Як-3...


Як-1 я выбрал главным образом по той причине, что у него достаточно большое крыло и профиль CLARK YH, который обеспечивает неплохие планирующие характеристики. Размах будет примерно такой, как вы указали: 107 см. О том, что делать его полной копией смысла не имеет в силу Рейнольдса, я в курсе, потому на полную копийность и не претендую. Плюс рассчитал его под достаточно мощный бесколлекторный электродвигатель (600 гр. тяги, уже опропбованный на другой модели), и планирую сделать из пенопласта, а не из бальзы - существенно проще технология, лучше ремонтопригодность, небольшой, но выигрыш по массе, так что, "если вдруг", будем бороться со срывами банальным повышением полётной/посадочной скорости - запас по тяге будет.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

ОК, только постарайтесь уложиться в возможно малую нагрузку на крыло - порядка 30-35 г/ кв. дм. Правда, ветер будет мешать (уже начиная с 3-4 м/с). Можно сделать и менее чуствительный аппарат с большей нагрузкой, но тогда он будет летать уверенно, но некопийно быстро. Эх, было бы время - с громадным удовольствием тоже сделал Як! И еще здорово смотрелся мой МиГ-29 в полете. Жаль, подломил консоль на подлете и не заметил - интересный был аппаратик! Разбудили, господа коллеги, ностальгию!...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> ОК, только постарайтесь уложиться в возможно малую нагрузку на крыло - порядка 30-35 г/ кв. дм. Правда, ветер будет мешать (уже начиная с 3-4 м/с). Можно сделать и менее чуствительный аппарат с большей нагрузкой, но тогда он будет летать уверенно, но некопийно быстро. Эх, было бы время - с громадным удовольствием тоже сделал Як! И еще здорово смотрелся мой МиГ-29 в полете. Жаль, подломил консоль на подлете и не заметил - интересный был аппаратик! Разбудили, господа коллеги, ностальгию!...


А МиГ на импеллерах летал? Если да, то какая тяговооруженность получилась? 

P.S. Неужто консоль неремонтопригодна :(?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Увы - консоль та отвалилась в полете - так что неремонтопригодно стало ВСЕ! МиГ (найду фото - выложу) был таким - размах примерно 0,9м, движок - древний КМД, врезанный в фюзеляж вблизи ц.т., диск вращения винта был спрятан собственно этим вырезом и плоскими имитациями мотогондол, которые выполняли роль посадочных лыж. Конструкция - силовая фанерная рама (объединяла мотораму, "лыжи" мотогондол и бока интегрального фюзеляжа, который был объемным), бальзовая обшивка центральной части фюзеляжа, панели оперения, пенопластовый нос и крыло. Управлялась модель цельноповоротными половинками стабилизатора (все же лучше было сделать элероны). Если интересно подробно, пишите malex1@pochta.ru.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Увы - консоль та отвалилась в полете - так что неремонтопригодно стало ВСЕ! МиГ (найду фото - выложу) был таким - размах примерно 0,9м, движок - древний КМД, врезанный в фюзеляж вблизи ц.т., диск вращения винта был спрятан собственно этим вырезом и плоскими имитациями мотогондол, которые выполняли роль посадочных лыж. Конструкция - силовая фанерная рама (объединяла мотораму, "лыжи" мотогондол и бока интегрального фюзеляжа, который был объемным), бальзовая обшивка центральной части фюзеляжа, панели оперения, пенопластовый нос и крыло. Управлялась модель цельноповоротными половинками стабилизатора (все же лучше было сделать элероны). Если интересно подробно, пишите malex1@pochta.ru.


Спасибо за пояснения. ДВС, бальза - это для меня крутовато будет, по крайней мере, пока  :D . Единственный вопрос: чтобы "рулить" только стабилизатором, по идее, нужна аппаратура с микшированием каналов? Это же получается подобие элевонов, как на летающем крыле?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Нет, использовался обычный комплект хайтековского FOCUS-4. Дело в механике - я выполнил серву, ответственную за элероны (1), подвижной -с приводом от другой (2), ответственную за руление по тангажу. Механический микшер: работает (2) - половинки ходят вверх-вниз, начинает работать подвижная (2)- половинки отклоняются дифферненцированно по крену. Недостаток - на небольших скоростях малоэффективно, да и углы отклонения при положении ручки управления "полностью по тангажу и крену" великоваты. И при таких режимах управление вяловато. Кроме этого, я недостаточно учел несущие свойства наплывов и фюзеляжа - центровка получилась задней и аэродинамический фокус практичеки с ним совпал. Зато, в сочетании с круткой и аэродинамической схемой мига, получилась несваливаемая модель - встанет на хвост и спокойно ложится в горизонт, если на малой скорости излишне дать на себя... Жаль нет видео. А бальзы было минимум - ее иногда надо использовать - всего доллара на три. Вариант с электро вполне реален и более удобен (ну, кому как, все же). Благо бесколлекторников мощных тьма. Размеры можно те же взять, а конструкцию полегче сделать (вибрации не те), поставить минисервы. Просто руки чешутся, но время, время...!

----------


## Kasatka

а с чего бы посоветовали начать?

я видел у нас продаются киты.. там электромоторчик.. сам самолет из пенопласта.. 
стоит такое взять или раскошелиться на что-нить серьезнее?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> а с чего бы посоветовали начать?
> я видел у нас продаются киты.. там электромоторчик.. сам самолет из пенопласта.. стоит такое взять или раскошелиться на что-нить серьезнее?


Пенопласт или EPP? Второй - "неубиваемый" материал, очень многое прощает при падениях. Если электромоторчик бесколлекторный (brushless), то можно и взять. Правда, надо смотреть на тяговооруженность - в китовых электролётах она часто на грани фола. Плюс посмотреть, что за аккумуляторы идут в комплекте. Li-Po (литий-полимерные) обладают очень малым весом и отдают большие токи, т.е. для начала - самое оно. Но, правда, за это приходится платить их ценой, малым сроком жизни (реально - 50-100 зарядок) и капризностью по отношению к температуре и процессу зарядки: если перегреть или перезарядить - загибаются сразу... Традиционные металл-гидридные или Ni-Cd - тяжёлые, сволочи, но надёжные, дешёвые и  неприхотливые...

----------


## Skyraider

На сегодняшний день есть регуляторы с балансирами, которые контролируют  разницу при разряде между банками. Также лучше применять балансиры ( отдельные прибамбасы к заряднику ) при зарядке - акку прослужит дольше. И на заряднике лучше не экономить. Сам юзаю AXI, летаю на пеналете круглый год.
Занимаюсь копиями в 5-м масштабе, в этом году заложил 39-ю Кобру, хочу запустить ее на бесколекторном двигле - нету фарша, не надо перекрашивать от к сезона к сезону в роде ляпота.

----------

